# Need help identifying this trigger!



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone know this trigger for the M&P ?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Never mind! It came up on the picture properties! Thanks anyways! 
APEX!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Perhaps you can still help! Anyone ever used the Apex trigger on the M&P?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like an aftermarket trigger that works like Ruger and glocks


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, Apex.
You can get the from Brownells for about 70-90 bucks
I have put them in some customer Glock's.
Triggers here have to come from factory with a 10 pound trigger which sucks.
Nothing in the law says they have to stay that way, so the kits get put in for those who want to hit something.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yes, Apex.
> You can get the from Brownells for about 70-90 bucks
> I have put them in some customer Glock's.
> Triggers here have to come from factory with a 10 pound trigger which sucks.
> Nothing in the law says they have to stay that way, so the kits get put in for those who want to hit something.


Cheers! I'd better wait for the dollar to improve!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Cheers! I'd better wait for the dollar to improve!


I work with stock triggers on my M&P and shoot a ragged hole at 10 yards when i do it right. Break it in. When the round count gets to be about 1200 you really see a natural smoothing out.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I work with stock triggers on my M&P and shoot a ragged hole at 10 yards when i do it right. Break it in. When the round count gets to be about 1200 you really see a natural smoothing out.


Had this thing for 2 years and it's still got that crunchy trigger like the glocks!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Forgive me. I have to do this. Why not try a Ruger that comes with the right one to start with.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Had this thing for 2 years and it's still got that crunchy trigger like the glocks!


Whats your round count? I just got a vtac m&p 9 and already got 600 through it just to work it in. The triggers got some polishing and smooting from the factory and it is has a crisper reset than the regular trigger.

Sites are a little off center but ive only ever gotten one from factory that had sites spot on.

They are great guns and apex sure makes em competition friendly. Dont know if the US dollar with its fake value will come back down for a while. If they can so falsely inflate it with all the crap going on - well i would get an apex sooner than later or you may not get the chance.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1200 rounds before a weapon fires as it should. At 30 cents a round witch 9mm has hit that would be $360 get it to shoot right. No thanks it would be going back .


----------

